# Best Gloss Enhancer



## larnaca1

Hi Guys

Can someone recommend me a gloss enhancer to use after a weekly wash. On my last few drops of Zaino Z6 and is out of stock everywhere.

Will be going on top of Autoglym UHD Wax.

Thanks


----------



## Citromark

I've just tried Beadmaker and very impressed I am with it . 

Mark


----------



## BarryAllen

Autoglanz Smooth Velvet
Simoniz Quick Detailer
Lucas Slick Mist
Autobrite Project 32 or 64


----------



## Gas head

bouncers done and dusted is meant to be very good


----------



## IODETAIL

My favorite is Elixir from CarPro!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=414266


----------



## bigup

Citromark said:


> I've just tried Beadmaker and very impressed I am with it .
> 
> Mark


This, if you want gloss.


----------



## westerman

Bead maker is GLOSSY !

Harry


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Another vote for Beadmaker. First time using it this weekend and it really is the best for gloss that I’ve used over the past few years.


----------



## pt1

I have tried most qd/spray sealant/spray wax and was shocked with bead maker, the ease of use, gloss and slickness of the paint really is amazing  water behavior not the best though. Will probably look different on different colour cars though

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## larnaca1

Beadmaker seems the favourite here, will this remove wax?


----------



## bigup

larnaca1 said:


> Beadmaker seems the favourite here, will this remove wax?


Nope. Will only add slickness and gloss

Your wax will be underneath and untouched.

BM doesn't have amazing beading though.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

I would not use anything over UHD. You will lose the excellent gloss and water shedding properties of the wax by covering it a layer of a more basic spray on product. Try Autoglym's own, excellent Rapid Detailer if you really need to use something


----------



## detailR

ODK Exhibit. 
I don't know why it doesn't get mentioned more.
It's just gloss in a bottle :buffer:


----------



## bencossie25

Bouncers done and dusted
Who makes bead makers anyone got a link please


----------



## astormatt

https://countydetailingsupplies.co.uk/shop/ps-bead-maker-paint-protectant/


----------



## westerman

bigkahunaburger said:


> I would not use anything over UHD. You will lose the excellent gloss and water shedding properties of the wax by covering it a layer of a more basic spray on product. Try Autoglym's own, excellent Rapid Detailer if you really need to use something


Beadmaker is superb on top of UHD and adds a huge amount of gloss and slickness. Because it's wax friendly it doesn't remove the underlying wax which still protects the paint.
The beading/sheeting may not be as visible but if it's gloss and slickness you're after, Beadmaker adds it in spades imo.

Harry


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

westerman said:


> Beadmaker is superb on top of UHD and adds a huge amount of gloss and slickness. Because it's wax friendly it doesn't remove the underlying wax which still protects the paint.
> The beading/sheeting may not be as visible but if it's gloss and slickness you're after, Beadmaker adds it in spades imo.
> 
> Harry


Agreed. Just put BM on top of In2Detailing Ceramic Wax and it took the gloss and slickness up by 100%.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

I’m a fan of Wax planet poly gloss. I’m nearly out so may give beadmaker a go.


----------



## pt1

Chris Donaldson said:


> I'm a fan of Wax planet poly gloss. I'm nearly out so may give beadmaker a go.


I love poly gloss but bead maker is better

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

Chris Donaldson said:


> I'm a fan of Wax planet poly gloss. I'm nearly out so may give beadmaker a go.


Funnily enough this just happened to me and have beadmaker incoming to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## larnaca1

Just ordered some BM.

Thanks guys


----------



## Pinny

Done and dusted si edition really happy with it..also carpro elixier my 2 faves for top ups.
Both leave epic gloss...


----------



## cleslie

In the last 6 months or so, I've found Beadmaker and Done & Dusted Si edition are the best spray products for gloss.


----------



## Jasonjo

+1 on D&D Si 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgb

cleslie said:


> In the last 6 months or so, I've found Beadmaker and Done & Dusted Si edition are the best spray products for gloss.


I think i will buy these 2.
Is there any product more glossy ?


----------



## planehazza

I've just purchased BH Auto QD though not had a chance to try it yet. Kean to try it out.


----------



## Woodsmoke

planehazza said:


> I've just purchased BH Auto QD though not had a chance to try it yet. Kean to try it out.


Just remember its a concentrate, so mix (2 or 3) to 1 with DI water.. if you use it neat it will be oily as hell and horrible to work with IMO


----------



## WHIZZER

#perfecta adds something for sure and when applied with #cupido =shine


----------



## nicks16v

Beadmaker is very glossy, i would go with that


----------



## spyk3d

A couple of old ones but still up there I feel in terms of gloss.

Adams Detail Spray - Not cheap though due to exchange rate.
Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 - an old one but still up there as one of the glossiest I have used and mixes great with Sonax BSD as well.


----------



## DiM3ch

Nothing comes close to Zaino Z8 imo, absolutely incredible stuff and so easy to use


----------



## atbalfour

TAC Systems Shinee Wax seems to come out shining of every test I've seen. 

Won a recent Forensic Detailing channel shootout which included some crazily glossy products. Member Gloss Lab on here also ran tests showing that it can add gloss to highly polished paint which is impressive for an inexpensive spray on product.

* Plenty of other elements to gloss - depth, darkening etc can't be picked up by scientific tests.


----------



## Ross

Bilt hamber Auto QD is very glossy.


----------



## atbalfour

Again - so many recommendations, everyones perception of gloss is different and people have different standards / things look good on different colours.

Look for products that have a cult following for gloss, or are winning side by side shootouts if you want to find something exceptionally good rather than the normal 'I use' or you may well spend a fortune finding a really great one


----------



## msb

Polish Angel High Gloss for me&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## budgetplan1

msb said:


> Polish Angel High Gloss for me


Being in the midst of a High Gloss phase right now whether it'd be the 'winner' in a scientifically tested laboratory environment is actually irrelevant in my garage.

My eyes tell my mind it is and it's just absurdly fun to use and *for me*, that's what counts!


----------



## JU5T1N

atbalfour said:


> * Plenty of other elements to gloss - depth, darkening etc can't be picked up by scientific tests.


They do show in gloss meter readings as a decrease in gloss, the gloss meter measures gloss as light reflected from a surface, effects like "wet look" is a refraction of reflected light and is measured by a gloss meter as a decrease in GU.



budgetplan1 said:


> Being in the midst of a High Gloss phase right now whether it'd be the 'winner' in a scientifically tested laboratory environment is actually irrelevant in my garage.


A gloss meter can measure gloss much better than a human eye and has no bias or placebo to any product based on "price" etc. For that reason I find the results of these tests very useful when trying to find a glossy product and subjective opinions virtually worthless.

It will take around a 5GU difference in gloss before its noticeable to the human eye. Also there is a error of measurement with gloss meters there not 100% accurate.

Theres some gloss tests here https://www.autopia.org/forums/pain...oss-measurement-thread-waxmode-testing-3.html

On a highly polished panel polish angel high gloss measures a 0.1 - 0.3 decrease in gloss.
Beadmaker around 0.3 - 0.4 decrease.

The difference between the two is probably within the error of measurement and unperceivable to the human eye. So doesn't really matter.

Theres loads of gloss meter tests around and the perceivable difference between specific gloss enhances is very small.

I use and would recommend, beadmaker as its objectively proven in gloss meter tests, I think the cheapest to buy and easy to use.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

JU5T1N said:


> Theres loads of gloss meter tests around and the perceivable difference between specific gloss enhances is very small.


I think this sums it up for me. If your car's paint is in decent condition and has minimal defects then it's not really going to make a great difference in gloss readings no matter which detailer you use. I would personally put more stock in how easy it is to apply, how long it lasts, the water behaviour and any darkening effect that is visible (assuming you want that). I couldn't care less if some youtuber says that on his tester 'product c' has 0.4 extra gloss units than 'product e'. If it's not noticeable by eye how can it be important?


----------



## budgetplan1

JU5T1N said:


> A gloss meter can measure gloss much better than a human eye and has no bias or placebo to any product based on "price" etc. For that reason I find the results of these tests very useful when trying to find a glossy product and subjective opinions virtually worthless.


While perhaps technically correct and validated, still takes a backseat to what my eyes tell me. My eyes also take into consideration the wholly subjective 'user experience'...the way it wipes on, the feel of the product, the smell of the product...other goofy stuff that adds up to 'fun'. A few arbitrary 'Gloss Units' are overshadowed and likely indiscernable to my eyes.



JU5T1N said:


> I use and would recommend, beadmaker as its objectively proven in gloss meter tests, I think the cheapest to buy and easy to use.


I used Beadmaker a few times back when it came out. Was fun, easy to use and nice look and feel but being a coating junkie, a step backwards w a coating. Hydrophobics (and longevity) took a significant hit.


----------



## dogma

1. Beadmaker
2. PA High Gloss
3. Tac Shinee wax
3. WOW Show stopper


----------



## JU5T1N

budgetplan1 said:


> While perhaps technically correct and validated, still takes a backseat to what my eyes tell me. My eyes also take into consideration the wholly subjective 'user experience'...the way it wipes on, the feel of the product, the smell of the product...other goofy stuff that adds up to 'fun'. A few arbitrary 'Gloss Units' are overshadowed and likely indiscernable to my eyes.
> 
> I used Beadmaker a few times back when it came out. Was fun, easy to use and nice look and feel but being a coating junkie, a step backwards w a coating. Hydrophobics (and longevity) took a significant hit.


Obviously a gloss meter test just measures gloss not the rest of the user experience.

Most of the gloss enhancers have poor longevity and hydrophobics, If as a manufacturer you load your detail spray with gloss enhancers you leave little room for the chemicals that will give you Hydrophobics and longevity.
Same is true of the sealants there loaded with chemicals to give good longevity leaving little room in the bottle for gloss enhancers, and there will be products offering a balance or gloss enhancement and longevity.

I'm a gloss junkie longevity doesn't matter to me, I reapply the product everytime I clean the car that makes more sense to me that way i'm always getting the max performance of the applied product. If you have choosen a product with good longevity so you don't have to reapply it every time, the performance of that product still degrades over time and with every wash you slowly loose any visual enchancements and Hydrophobics of that product.


----------



## atbalfour

That particular test you are referring to is on a panel so heavily refined it's through the clear in some parts. If you did have paint that refined and reflective, the focus would be on locking that in - yes there will be some products (in the WaxMode tests mainly waxes) which can add 1-2 GU at this level and retain that level for a very short amount of time, but as we all know, do not hold up to everyday driving like coatings and ceramic sealants.

So if there is a coating or sealant giving a variance of +/- 1 GU in the high 90s, in my mind that is an exceptional product, bearing in mind that variances this small will not be visible with the human eye.

I agree with BudgetPlan that there are other intangibles which can't be picked up on a gloss metre, depth, warmth, flake pop, as well as slickness, exceptional beading, ease of use, self cleaning and durability. High Gloss / Cosmic Spritz are two of the only products I have used to tick every one of these boxes. To maintain gloss levels on highly polished paint, + the the intangibles mentioned = all round performance and that is why it retails at £45 for 200ml (and because it's made to order so it's not been sitting on a shelf having come off a production line a year earlier).

Beadmaker has this cult following for gloss but it's absolutely not well rounded. Everyone has different buying criteria, some are happy to pay for a product like this which gives you all round performance, in contrast beadmaker will provide exceptional value to some who want solely gloss and slickness.


----------



## JU5T1N

atbalfour said:


> That particular test you are referring to is on a panel so heavily refined it's through the clear in some parts. If you did have paint that refined and reflective, the focus would be on locking that in - yes there will be some products (in the WaxMode tests mainly waxes) which can add 1-2 GU at this level and retain that level for a very short amount of time, but as we all know, do not hold up to everyday driving like coatings and ceramic sealants.
> 
> So if there is a coating or sealant giving a variance of +/- 1 GU in the high 90s, in my mind that is an exceptional product, bearing in mind that variances this small will not be visible with the human eye.
> 
> I agree with BudgetPlan that there are other intangibles which can't be picked up on a gloss metre, depth, warmth, flake pop, as well as slickness, exceptional beading, ease of use, self cleaning and durability. High Gloss / Cosmic Spritz are two of the only products I have used to tick every one of these boxes. To maintain gloss levels on highly polished paint, + the the intangibles mentioned = all round performance and that is why it retails at £45 for 200ml (and because it's made to order so it's not been sitting on a shelf having come off a production line a year earlier).
> 
> Beadmaker has this cult following for gloss but it's absolutely not well rounded. Everyone has different buying criteria, some are happy to pay for a product like this which gives you all round performance, in contrast beadmaker will provide exceptional value to some who want solely gloss and slickness.


Locking it in will also mean reducing the gloss level noticeable, if the gloss enhancing products drop the gloss level by 0.X a sealent or ceramic will drop it even more likely to the point its visually noticeable. You would have to choose between long term protection or gloss.

A quote from the thread "I have still yet to come across a product that has significantly outperformed abrasives in pure gloss measurements, to the point to where the answer is yes, you need to use THIS product for pure gloss enhancement at this level"
There aren't waxes which can add gloss over abrasives.

Beadmaker does not do beading and durability well, alot of gloss enhancers are the same. Polish angel is the one that has the best beading and durability.
I find I don't need more durability than what beadmaker offers since I re-apply it after every wash.
Beading sort of depends how often it rains and theres water on the car and if you actually care whether it forms neat beads or not.
Everyone has different wants and needs from a product.
500ml of beadmaker costs £12, 500ml of PA high gloss £90
A gallon(4 litres) of beadmaker is £35 , 200ml of high gloss is £45
Thats the biggest real world difference between the 2 products.


----------



## atbalfour

JU5T1N said:


> Locking it in will also mean reducing the gloss level noticeable, if the gloss enhancing products drop the gloss level by 0.X a sealent or ceramic will drop it even more likely to the point its visually noticeable. You would have to choose between long term protection or gloss.
> 
> A quote from the thread "I have still yet to come across a product that has significantly outperformed abrasives in pure gloss measurements, to the point to where the answer is yes, you need to use THIS product for pure gloss enhancement at this level"
> There aren't waxes which can add gloss over abrasives.
> 
> Beadmaker does not do beading and durability well, alot of gloss enhancers are the same. Polish angel is the one that has the best beading and durability.
> I find I don't need more durability than what beadmaker offers since I re-apply it after every wash.
> Beading sort of depends how often it rains and theres water on the car and if you actually care whether it forms neat beads or not.
> Everyone has different wants and needs from a product.
> 500ml of beadmaker costs £12, 500ml of PA high gloss £90
> A gallon(4 litres) of beadmaker is £35 , 200ml of high gloss is £45
> Thats the biggest real world difference between the 2 products.


All fair points and absolutely not suggesting that waxes can bump gloss more than abrasives. I was saying that there are some extremely high end waxes that can give minor gains on highly refined paint, something I am yet to see other LSPs do in his tests.

Another big difference is that Beadmaker isn't really something you'd put on a coating, unless you're the sort of person that likes to wrap platinum in Asda tinfoil - thinking about it logically you'd want to use products which can enhance every visual aspect rather than dilute some. There are actually very very few products that I know of that can 'improve' on a coating without compromising one element of it... i'd love to try more but KK Overcoat and PA HG/Cosmic as far as I know have found a niche of their own for this.

If there are others please tell me because I am always looking for the next best thing


----------



## JU5T1N

I don't think it would be worth topping a coating with a gloss enchancer, these polymer based gloss enchancers won't bond as well to the coating as they do bare paint so longevity would be even worse, you'd likely loose some of the hydrophobics and self cleaning of the coating. Any visual enchanments will likely be reduced by the coating aswell. To top a coating id choose something with good hydrophobics of similar chemistry so some Si02 based detailer or sealent.

Most the gloss enchancers are polymer based, So if you have a polymer based sealent or something on your car they do make good toppers. I'm using beadmaker to top detailedonlines ptfe glaze a polymer based glaze, the hydrophobics of the glaze alone are very poor but topped with beadmaker its a massive improvement same for slickless and self cleaning.


----------



## [email protected]

I’d happily send a few samples of my product hybrid to any of you beadmaker fans for a comparison. 

I am very confident in the quality and performance of Hybrid and I’m not afraid to put any of my products to the test up against better known brands. 

I have a few 50ml samples which I’d be prepared to post to the first 3 to respond here a sample in return for a review?


----------



## Lexus-is250

[email protected] said:


> I'd happily send a few samples of my product hybrid to any of you beadmaker fans for a comparison.
> 
> I am very confident in the quality and performance of Hybrid and I'm not afraid to put any of my products to the test up against better known brands.
> 
> I have a few 50ml samples which I'd be prepared to post to the first 3 to respond here a sample in return for a review?


I'd happily give it a go. My car was prepped a month or so ago, has protection on it and its white but would like to try.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

[email protected] said:


> I'd happily send a few samples of my product hybrid to any of you beadmaker fans for a comparison.
> 
> I am very confident in the quality and performance of Hybrid and I'm not afraid to put any of my products to the test up against better known brands.
> 
> I have a few 50ml samples which I'd be prepared to post to the first 3 to respond here a sample in return for a review?


Hi, ill give it a go, thanks

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

[email protected] said:


> I'd happily send a few samples of my product hybrid to any of you beadmaker fans for a comparison.
> 
> I am very confident in the quality and performance of Hybrid and I'm not afraid to put any of my products to the test up against better known brands.
> 
> I have a few 50ml samples which I'd be prepared to post to the first 3 to respond here a sample in return for a review?


It's a super product, my mate uses nothing else on his white m140i and looks great and beads well.

Fair play for doing this.


----------



## Steveom2

Appreciate you doing this and would test it out against beadmaker and done and dusted si edition


----------



## sm81

[email protected] said:


> I'd happily send a few samples of my product hybrid to any of you beadmaker fans for a comparison.
> 
> I am very confident in the quality and performance of Hybrid and I'm not afraid to put any of my products to the test up against better known brands.
> 
> I have a few 50ml samples which I'd be prepared to post to the first 3 to respond here a sample in return for a review?


I would like to try it out. Is it traditional QD with polymers or something new?


----------



## [email protected]

There we go - 4 takers already!

Could 
Lexus-is250
Pt1
Steve0rs6
Sm81

Send me a pm with your addresses and I’ll get them popped in the post today!


----------



## Steveom2

[email protected] said:


> There we go - 4 takers already!
> 
> Could
> Lexus-is250
> Pt1
> Steve0rs6
> Sm81
> 
> Send me a pm with your addresses and I'll get them popped in the post today!


What a gentleman 👏


----------



## Lexus-is250

[email protected] said:


> There we go - 4 takers already!
> 
> Could
> Lexus-is250
> Pt1
> Steve0rs6
> Sm81
> 
> Send me a pm with your addresses and I'll get them popped in the post today!


Thank you very much!

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

[email protected] said:


> There we go - 4 takers already!
> 
> Could
> Lexus-is250
> Pt1
> Steve0rs6
> Sm81
> 
> Send me a pm with your addresses and I'll get them popped in the post today!


If you've room for a 5th, I'd happily review some :thumb:

Very generous offer either way and looking forward to the reviews :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Chaps if you do get a sample please post up the results on the forum ... very generous offer from Ross


----------



## pt1

WHIZZER said:


> Chaps if you do get a sample please post up the results on the forum ... very generous offer from Ross


Will do 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

whizzer said:


> chaps if you do get a sample please post up the results on the forum ... Very generous offer from ross


100% 👍


----------



## Lexus-is250

WHIZZER said:


> Chaps if you do get a sample please post up the results on the forum ... very generous offer from Ross


No problemo

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Andyblue said:


> If you've room for a 5th, I'd happily review some :thumb:
> 
> Very generous offer either way and looking forward to the reviews :thumb:


ok - no sweat - send me your address and i'll get it shipped off with the others!


----------



## [email protected]

sm81 said:


> I would like to try it out. Is it traditional QD with polymers or something new?


no, it's something a lot sexier than that!

best way to describe it is it's effectively a wax and a sealant sharing a molecule. its got wax characteristics of glossiness and sealant characteristics of durability and some which you can't get by simply mixing the two separately or together!

I'm incredibly proud of how it works and lasts, and can't wait to see what you guys think of it too!


----------



## JU5T1N

Beadmaker is basically just a bottle of gloss enhancers so it gives a highly glossly finish with poor durability as you'd expect. Your product looks like it favours durability and hydrophobics over gloss, Its not an all out gloss enhancer so its highly unlikely it can match the finish of beadmaker, its a different product to suit different needs.

Haven't polymer/wax hybrid products have been on the market for while?.


----------



## atbalfour

JU5T1N said:


> Beadmaker is basically just a bottle of gloss enhancers so it gives a highly glossly finish with poor durability as you'd expect. Your product looks like it favours durability and hydrophobics over gloss, Its not an all out gloss enhancer so its highly unlikely it can match the finish of beadmaker, its a different product to suit different needs.
> 
> Haven't polymer/wax hybrid products have been on the market for while?.


Plenty of products can perform multiple functions, just because bead maker is one dimensional doesn't mean other products have to be to perform in any given category. Referring back to the test you mentioned earlier, and just to prove my point PA high gloss came out glossier, I also know it has better durability and beads like little else.

Sweeping statements like you have made without trying it, based on nothing tangible whatsoever is ignorant IMHO.


----------



## JU5T1N

PA high gloss is different because its uses titania, it probably takes a smaller quantity of titania to match or exceed the performance of the polymer based gloss enhancers, So less the quantity of gloss enhancers needed in the formula means more room for the chemicals to give the durability and beading. I suspect titania is much more expensive to purchase then the standard polymer gloss enhancers hence the much higher price of P.A high gloss.
PA high gloss is a bespoke product with a bespoke price tag. 
So when someone comes along and says they have a product that matches beadmaker in gloss while giving good durability and beading with no objective proof i'm rightly suspicious and will question that.


----------



## atbalfour

JU5T1N said:


> PA high gloss is different because its uses titania, it probably takes a smaller quantity of titania to match or exceed the performance of the polymer based gloss enhancers, So less the quantity of gloss enhancers needed in the formula means more room for the chemicals to give the durability and beading. I suspect titania is much more expensive to purchase then the standard polymer gloss enhancers hence the much higher price of P.A high gloss.
> 
> PA high gloss is a bespoke product with a bespoke price tag.
> 
> So when someone comes along and says they have a product that matches beadmaker in gloss while giving good durability and beading with no objective proof i'm rightly suspicious and will question that.


Fair but just let the reviews play out. This is a detailing forum where one conclusion that's been jumped to can be seen by thousands of people - it's not fair to jump to conclusions without testing yourself or at least drawing conclusions based on consistent findings from others. Titania isn't the only reflective material, I don't believe beadmaker contains any, nor TAC Shinee Wax and they are still proven to be very glossy products.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Chemical guys V7. Job done.


----------



## suds

[email protected] said:


> I'm incredibly proud of how it works and lasts, and can't wait to see what you guys think of it too!





JU5T1N said:


> Beadmaker is basically just a bottle of gloss enhancers so it gives a highly glossly finish with poor durability as you'd expect. Your product looks like it favours durability and hydrophobics over gloss, Its not an all out gloss enhancer so its highly unlikely it can match the finish of beadmaker, its a different product to suit different needs.
> 
> Haven't polymer/wax hybrid products have been on the market for while?.


I think you should wait for the reviews - Ross is confident enough to supply free samples for end-user direct comparisons so doubt his description is too far off the mark?


----------



## JU5T1N

I don't think the reviews will be objective enough for me, Gloss can't be accurately compared by eye.
Every manufacture is going to market there product to you as the best thing ever in every single way and something you must have.
The gloss and slickness of beadmaker, the durability of a sealent sound too good to be true?.
I also consider the bias of a review where a free product was exchanged for the review, its likely to be a very positive review, possibly as a thanks to the manufacturer for giving them a free product or maybe in hope of obtaining more free products for review.


----------



## Lexus-is250

JU5T1N said:


> I don't think the reviews will be objective enough for me, Gloss can't be accurately compared by eye.
> 
> Every manufacture is going to market there product to you as the best thing ever in every single way and something you must have.
> 
> The gloss and slickness of beadmaker, the durability of a sealent sound too good to be true?.
> 
> I also consider the bias of a review where a free product was exchanged for the review, its likely to be a very positive review, possibly as a thanks to the manufacturer for giving them a free product or maybe in hope of obtaining more free products for review.


🥱 honestly.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Infante

Purifica (labocosmetica) is my choice

Enviado desde mi ANE-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t

no ones mentioned showstopper which is supposed to be "gloss in a bottle"

beadmakers very good but ****e at beading.

an old fave is finishkare fk425


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Best gloss enhancer, Pinnacle Souveran, yes it might be a wax but it takes 15 minutes to do the whole car, :thumb:


----------



## Steveom2

Infante said:


> Purifica (labocosmetica) is my choice
> 
> Enviado desde mi ANE-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


Are you sure about that 🤔 it's a limescale/water spot remover isn't it


----------



## [email protected]

JU5T1N said:


> I don't think the reviews will be objective enough for me, Gloss can't be accurately compared by eye.
> Every manufacture is going to market there product to you as the best thing ever in every single way and something you must have.
> The gloss and slickness of beadmaker, the durability of a sealent sound too good to be true?.
> I also consider the bias of a review where a free product was exchanged for the review, its likely to be a very positive review, possibly as a thanks to the manufacturer for giving them a free product or maybe in hope of obtaining more free products for review.


I was always told if you've nothing nice to say then be quiet :lol:

I get your point. I really do and I respect everyone to have their own point of view, but are you really implying that a few (respected) reviewers would change their opinion because they are getting a sample for free? 
That's a bit insulting to them.

Im putting my brand where my mouth is. I have confidence in my products, and I'm happy to take criticisms if they are there.

And to address your final point, I will be doing a lot of giveaways for free to people to test on here.

I have worked very hard on this side of the water to build my company and brand on a reputation of putting out quality products which work as well, if not better than some of the big hitters.

I am really proud of that, but even more proud of how well received the personal attention I try and pay to each customer who buys from me and whilst I appreciate that Northern Ireland is a much smaller place and we all kind of know each other (or each other's families!!!) I am not going to let those values slip whilst I try to build my brand and awareness on the mainland.

But how do I convince a market to try someone new. By having the balls to put my products on the line and take the honest reviews to hopefully make other users be prepared to try a new brand.

Am I going to say my products are the be all and end all and the best products on the world? Even I wouldn't be that much of a narcissist. But I would ask anyone to give me a try and I'm sure nobody will be disappointed.

Do you want a sample to try yourself, or would you not trust yourself enough to give it an honest try if you got it for free?


----------



## kev999

[email protected] said:


> no, it's something a lot sexier than that!
> 
> best way to describe it is it's effectively a wax and a sealant sharing a molecule. its got wax characteristics of glossiness and sealant characteristics of durability and some which you can't get by simply mixing the two separately or together!
> 
> I'm incredibly proud of how it works and lasts, and can't wait to see what you guys think of it too!


When will it go live on your website?


----------



## atbalfour

kev999 said:


> When will it go live on your website?


https://anachem-automotive.com/products/hybrid


----------



## JU5T1N

[email protected] said:


> I was always told if you've nothing nice to say then be quiet :lol:
> 
> I get your point. I really do and I respect everyone to have their own point of view, but are you really implying that a few (respected) reviewers would change their opinion because they are getting a sample for free?
> That's a bit insulting to them.
> 
> Im putting my brand where my mouth is. I have confidence in my products, and I'm happy to take criticisms if they are there.
> 
> And to address your final point, I will be doing a lot of giveaways for free to people to test on here.
> 
> I have worked very hard on this side of the water to build my company and brand on a reputation of putting out quality products which work as well, if not better than some of the big hitters.
> 
> I am really proud of that, but even more proud of how well received the personal attention I try and pay to each customer who buys from me and whilst I appreciate that Northern Ireland is a much smaller place and we all kind of know each other (or each other's families!!!) I am not going to let those values slip whilst I try to build my brand and awareness on the mainland.
> 
> But how do I convince a market to try someone new. By having the balls to put my products on the line and take the honest reviews to hopefully make other users be prepared to try a new brand.
> 
> Am I going to say my products are the be all and end all and the best products on the world? Even I wouldn't be that much of a narcissist. But I would ask anyone to give me a try and I'm sure nobody will be disappointed.
> 
> Do you want a sample to try yourself, or would you not trust yourself enough to give it an honest try if you got it for free?


When products are offered in exchange for a review, I do think 1 option is out of gratitude the reviewer is unlikely to be to critical of the product, along the lines of this person/manufacture was kind enough to give me a free product I would like to return the favour by not being to critical of the product as it could hurt the manufactures sales.
I also think other possibility's like, the reviewer is someone who really likes reviewing products or is someone who wants to get into reviewing products but doesn't have the funds to buy all the products so relies on or is going to be relying on being given free products. Also the reviewer could be simply someone who would prefer to exchange there time and labour writing a review rather than exchange there money for products. If the reviewer doesn't like some things about the product or doesn't like the entire product and writes an honest review explaining why, its very unlikely manufactures are going to give this reviewer more free products for review as the honest bad reviews or overly critical reviews will be bad for there business and the reviewer knows this.
Yes there is also the possibility the reviewer just wants to a try a new product and share his thoughts and options on that product and isn't bothered about anything above.

I am not trying to be "insulting" or "not nice", clearly some people aren't questioning the possible bias of these reviews and might be purchasing products based on them, hopefully by explaining the possible ways these reviews could be bias I've helped some people out.
I don't know anyone personally. I think if I was given a free product for review and if people who don't know me questioned my motives and bias I wouldn't take that personally and fully understand where there coming from.

While you clearly take pride in your products and business that doesn't mean every manufacture/business is the same way, there are of course manufactures/businesses who want to manufacture there products for as cheap as possible and sell them for as high a price as they can and to hell with the quality, then aggressively market there products as the best thing ever.
You have to understand my skepticalness and need for proof when a manufacture is telling me there product is as good or if not better than another product i'm already using.

I understand where your coming from the market for detailing products is over saturated theres too much choice already and it seems a new brand launches every month. Everyone already has there favourite brands and products that they stick with. Maybe you could try and get your products in the objective tests/product shoot outs that get alot of exposure like on youtube Forensic Detailing Channel etc.

"Do you want a sample to try yourself, or would you not trust yourself enough to give it an honest try if you got it for free?"

In this situation what would my motives be for not trusting myself because i've received something for free?. Are you offering me a free lifetime supply?, or if I wanted to continue using the product would I have to pay for the next lot myself?. So even though I have received a sample for free Id still have to consider the cost.


----------



## atbalfour

JU5T1N said:


> When products are offered in exchange for a review, I do think 1 option is out of gratitude the reviewer is unlikely to be to critical of the product, along the lines of this person/manufacture was kind enough to give me a free product I would like to return the favour by not being to critical of the product as it could hurt the manufactures sales.
> I also think other possibility's like, the reviewer is someone who really likes reviewing products or is someone who wants to get into reviewing products but doesn't have the funds to buy all the products so relies on or is going to be relying on being given free products. Also the reviewer could be simply someone who would prefer to exchange there time and labour writing a review rather than exchange there money for products. If the reviewer doesn't like some things about the product or doesn't like the entire product and writes an honest review explaining why, its very unlikely manufactures are going to give this reviewer more free products for review as the honest bad reviews or overly critical reviews will be bad for there business and the reviewer knows this.
> Yes there is also the possibility the reviewer just wants to a try a new product and share his thoughts and options on that product and isn't bothered about anything above.
> 
> I am not trying to be "insulting" or "not nice", clearly some people aren't questioning the possible bias of these reviews and might be purchasing products based on them, hopefully by explaining the possible ways these reviews could be bias I've helped some people out.
> I don't know anyone personally. I think if I was given a free product for review and if people who don't know me questioned my motives and bias I wouldn't take that personally and fully understand where there coming from.
> 
> While you clearly take pride in your products and business that doesn't mean every manufacture/business is the same way, there are of course manufactures/businesses who want to manufacture there products for as cheap as possible and sell them for as high a price as they can and to hell with the quality, then aggressively market there products as the best thing ever.
> You have to understand my skepticalness and need for proof when a manufacture is telling me there product is as good or if not better than another product i'm already using.
> 
> I understand where your coming from the market for detailing products is over saturated theres too much choice already and it seems a new brand launches every month. Everyone already has there favourite brands and products that they stick with. Maybe you could try and get your products in the objective tests/product shoot outs that get alot of exposure like on youtube Forensic Detailing Channel etc.
> 
> "Do you want a sample to try yourself, or would you not trust yourself enough to give it an honest try if you got it for free?"
> 
> In this situation what would my motives be for not trusting myself because i've received something for free?. Are you offering me a free lifetime supply?, or if I wanted to continue using the product would I have to pay for the next lot myself?. So even though I have received a sample for free Id still have to consider the cost.


Tbh you've just got a bee in your bonnet about being continually called out for your posts.

If you think a forum is a worse place for brand engagement like this then I strongly believe you're in a minority. If you don't trust reviews in these circumstances, ignore them - continue using what you use.

As I mentioned on another post, you don't have to be a genius to factor in bias from a free review. If you see triangular beads in photos being called out as 'amazing', laugh to yourself and move on as anyone else does. I for one wouldn't rush out and buy a product on the basis of one review - side by sides or scientific testing are where it's at. The problem with that is... very few run these. It's either cost prohibitive or discounted products are involved where bias comes in.

Regardless of your intentions your post only throws shade at a forum sponsor who is engaging with members (unlike 95% of others) and questions the honesty of some long time members who are reviewing samples in exchange for their opinion.


----------



## JU5T1N

atbalfour said:


> Tbh you've just got a bee in your bonnet about being continually called out for your posts.
> 
> If you think a forum is a worse place for brand engagement like this then I strongly believe you're in a minority. If you don't trust reviews in these circumstances, ignore them - continue using what you use.
> 
> As I mentioned on another post, you don't have to be a genius to factor in bias from a free review. If you see triangular beads in photos being called out as 'amazing', laugh to yourself and move on as anyone else does. I for one wouldn't rush out and buy a product on the basis of one review - side by sides or scientific testing are where it's at. The problem with that is... very few run these. It's either cost prohibitive or discounted products are involved where bias comes in.
> 
> Regardless of your intentions your post only throws shade at a forum sponsor who is engaging with members (unlike 95% of others) and questions the honesty of some long time members who are reviewing samples in exchange for their opinion.


I don't believe a forum is a bad place for brand engagement and I never said that.

I questioned the performance of a product and was told wait for the reviews by you and another user, I then pointed out how these subjective reviews could be bias and therefore basically worthless. Now your basically agreeing with me?.

I only questioned the claims of performance of a forum sponsors product thats not throwing shade or I don't think an unreasonable thing to do.

I feel like i'm violating the unwritten rules of detailingworld

Don't question reviews/reviewers.
Don't question the manufactures and there claims.

Is there anymore i'm unaware of?.


----------



## atbalfour

JU5T1N said:


> I don't believe a forum is a bad place for brand engagement and I never said that.
> 
> I questioned the performance of a product and was told wait for the reviews by you and another user, I then pointed out how these subjective reviews could be bias and therefore basically worthless. Now your basically agreeing with me?.
> 
> I only questioned the claims of performance of a forum sponsors product thats not throwing shade or I don't think an unreasonable thing to do.
> 
> I feel like i'm violating the unwritten rules of detailingworld
> 
> Don't question reviews/reviewers.
> 
> Don't question the manufactures and there claims.
> 
> Is there anymore i'm unaware of?.


Can you please stop, it's hurting my brain. Look forward to the reviews


----------



## pt1

JU5T1N said:


> I don't believe a forum is a bad place for brand engagement and I never said that.
> 
> I questioned the performance of a product and was told wait for the reviews by you and another user, I then pointed out how these subjective reviews could be bias and therefore basically worthless. Now your basically agreeing with me?.
> 
> I only questioned the claims of performance of a forum sponsors product thats not throwing shade or I don't think an unreasonable thing to do.
> 
> I feel like i'm violating the unwritten rules of detailingworld
> 
> Don't question reviews/reviewers.
> 
> Don't question the manufactures and there claims.
> 
> Is there anymore i'm unaware of?.


If i like it, ill tell you
If im disappointed, ill tell you
I promise 
... I just read your earlier post and thought i would say im not someone who writes lots of reviews, it just so happened i was the second person to see the kind offer and decided to give it a go, just because i thought it would be fun trying out a new product and give my opinion on it.if you look through the 'what detailing products have you bought' thread, you will see Getting a free product was not my motive

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Who cares fellas, come on it’s a product we put on cars for fun, it really doesn’t matter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Jeez lads, this thread has taken a bit of a swerve away from the topic and gone all personal.

Reign it in lads or at least be respectful to each other, if not, move on and don't bite back, it's an adult forum not a kids playground is it not?

Back on topic, for me -

Zaino Z8 - killer gloss
ODK Entourage
Also quite liking Detailedonline Si02

Just tried AB Project 64 but the paint was already glossy before application so I'm not saying yay or nay on this just yet.


----------



## Lexus-is250

I must say it was a generous offer that to me has got completely out of hand. If Gyeon or Wowo's etc would have posted the same offer, I'd imagine people would still be adding to the thread 5 days later asking to be be sent products. 

Anachem posted a little offer, all these companies need a bit of advertising every now and then so it cant do them any harm. They are a British company trying to get better so what's the harm in a little review. 

Everyone including me piles in at Christmas when the companies support the forum and we have the 12 days of Christmas. 

Give it a rest. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

nbray67 said:


> Jeez lads, this thread has taken a bit of a swerve away from the topic and gone all personal.
> 
> Reign it in lads or at least be respectful to each other, if not, move on and don't bite back, it's an adult forum not a kids playground is it not?
> 
> Back on topic, for me -
> 
> Zaino Z8 - killer gloss
> ODK Entourage
> Also quite liking Detailedonline Si02
> 
> Just tried AB Project 64 but the paint was already glossy before application so I'm not saying yay or nay on this just yet.


I tried AB project 64 a few weeks ago and like you my car was already glossy, think it added something though not enough to go buy it.

I put Detailedonline wax on mine a while ago and that definitely made it warm and glossy.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Gotta say though that bead maker is great on coated cars, I find coatings kind of plasticy looking and it adds some warmth, ordered show stopper to try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev999

I usually use tac systems shinee wax or bsd, however didnt want to jump on bandwagon just to grab a freebie so I have ordered a bottle from their site to try , in will post how I get on with it.


----------



## Brian1612

kev999 said:


> I usually use tac systems shinee wax or bsd, however didnt want to jump on bandwagon just to grab a freebie so I have ordered a bottle from their site to try , in will post how I get on with it.


It's good stuff kev, you'll like it 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

ODK Exhibit 

Or

ODK Entourage - best of both worlds albeit less gloss more protection than Exhibit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajaxtreesdown

kev999 said:


> I usually use tac systems shinee wax or bsd, however didnt want to jump on bandwagon just to grab a freebie so I have ordered a bottle from their site to try , in will post how I get on with it.


I've done exactly the same! After reading this, just ordered a bottle from his website to try! I'm using beadmaker at the minute so will be interested to see how it compares!


----------



## Kyle 86

I've just recently tried Bouncers D&D si edition and the gloss levels are fantastic. I'd use it over beadmaker just for a bit more protection 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## galamaa

Kyle 86 said:


> I've just recently tried Bouncers D&D si edition and the gloss levels are fantastic. I'd use it over beadmaker just for a bit more protection
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Do you see the difference between done&dusted si vs deadmaker naked eye?


----------



## Kyle 86

galamaa said:


> Do you see the difference between done&dusted si vs deadmaker naked eye?


They are as good as eachother. I just think D&D you will see much better beading

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Steve0rs6 said:


> What a gentleman 👏


Hey Ross I've not received mine yet,have you posted?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kev999

Steve0rs6 said:


> Hey Ross I've not received mine yet,have you posted?
> Cheers
> Steve


Ross , my delivery turned up today, nice touch with The samples as well , I will post a review for you when I get a chance to use it , thanks again.


----------



## Steveom2

kev999 said:


> Ross , my delivery turned up today, nice touch with The samples as well , I will post a review for you when I get a chance to use it , thanks again.


Good to hear,maybe postal delay


----------



## JU5T1N

Kyle 86 said:


> They are as good as eachother. I just think D&D you will see much better beading
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Beadmaker came out objectively glosser in forensic detailings test, however I don't think the difference would be noticeable to the eye.


----------



## Carscope

Here's the beading on my car after applying bead maker on Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Bouncer

Steve0rs6 said:


> Appreciate you doing this and would test it out against beadmaker and done and dusted si edition


Good Man 

Si's gonna be a tough sucker to get near :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

JU5T1N said:


> Beadmaker came out objectively glosser in forensic detailings test, however I don't think the difference would be noticeable to the eye.


Subjectively the original base readings were out of skew.

To use Jons words.

"Panels Si was on was like trying to run 100 meter sprint against the others in cement shoes"

good ol' utube


----------



## JU5T1N

The_Bouncer said:


> Subjectively the original base readings were out of skew.
> 
> To use Jons words.
> 
> "Panels Si was on was like trying to run 100 meter sprint against the others in cement shoes"
> 
> good ol' utube


True the pre readings were different which skews the overall result. However the 1 section #3 where the pre readings were within .10 of each other beadmaker scored 0 D&D si -1.00.


----------



## Steveom2

Got my sample today thanks Ross,weather and work permitting I’ll try ASAP 👍
And the sweets 👍


----------



## [email protected]

Awesome!

Everyone got theirs sent at the same time

Really looking forward to honest findings


----------



## nbray67

[email protected] said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Everyone got theirs sent at the same time
> 
> Really looking forward to honest findings


When will this be back in stock Ross, any idea buddy?

I'm interested in how it compares to my fav Z8.


----------



## [email protected]

nbray67 said:


> When will this be back in stock Ross, any idea buddy?
> 
> I'm interested in how it compares to my fav Z8.


it's due back in tomorrow afternoon mate, so realistically will be Monday before any new orders will be going out.

Interesting you mention Z8, as it's been one of my all time favourite QD's - amazing levels of gloss but lacking a bit in durability.

I still have an almost full bottle in my detailing arsenal, but honestly (and not because its my own) but hybrid is my go to QD because I find it really easy to apply as well as giving me all the gloss and durability I could wish for in something so easy worked.


----------



## atbalfour

Ross sorry to sidetrack but did spot you've a new trim restorer in the making... any idea when it'll be available. Saw PMG Pete's story and looks pretty impressive.


----------



## scooobydont

Wow, not seen this thread for a bit, certainly blew up a bit.

It has certainly peaked my interest being a beadmaker user (I don't find it lasts that long or beads but do enjoy the finish it gives).

If anything, there are now another 2 products (D&D Si and Hybrid) that I may look at to try when my next bottle of beadmaker runs out. It is the ninja way of the home detailer to have too many options and products to play with


----------



## [email protected]

atbalfour said:


> Ross sorry to sidetrack but did spot you've a new trim restorer in the making... any idea when it'll be available. Saw PMG Pete's story and looks pretty impressive.


Yes mate. Pete got a pre launch final stage sample to take, test and report back his findings. He's someone who's opinion I value as he calls a spade a spade.

I wanted him to use it on a worst case scenario - a dirty work van with badly faded bumpers, acres of plastic to coat, and one we knew wasn't going to be molly cuddled afterwards.

So far it's still looking like new even after being subjected to less than ideal washing methods and side of the road washing locations!!!

And he done the whole van with about 20ml of product!!


----------



## JU5T1N

scooobydont said:


> Wow, not seen this thread for a bit, certainly blew up a bit.
> 
> It has certainly peaked my interest being a beadmaker user (I don't find it lasts that long or beads but do enjoy the finish it gives).
> 
> If anything, there are now another 2 products (D&D Si and Hybrid) that I may look at to try when my next bottle of beadmaker runs out. It is the ninja way of the home detailer to have too many options and products to play with


Why not have 2 products, thats what I do I have beadmaker for max gloss in the warmer dryer months, and use detailedonlines Hydrophobe in the winter months when durability and hydrophobics are more important. Hydrophobe is like beadmaker but with slightly less gloss and slickness but with better durability and beading.


----------



## nbray67

[email protected] said:


> it's due back in tomorrow afternoon mate, so realistically will be Monday before any new orders will be going out.
> 
> Interesting you mention Z8, as it's been one of my all time favourite QD's - amazing levels of gloss but lacking a bit in durability.
> 
> I still have an almost full bottle in my detailing arsenal, but honestly (and not because its my own) but hybrid is my go to QD because I find it really easy to apply as well as giving me all the gloss and durability I could wish for in something so easy worked.


Cheers Ross, I have 2.5 bottles of Z8 and tend to use it sparingly as it's like gold dust at the moment.

I'll have a go with the Hybrid at some point, thanks for the update.


----------



## DiM3ch

If hybrid is as glossy as z8 and as easy to use with better durability then id either love to try a sample or buy a bottle as nothing beats Z8 when it comes to gloss imo so if youve managed it and its cheaper and longer lasting then you'll have me hooked, this is my m3 after a two stage polish with menzerna fg400 and sf3500 then autoglanz hydrseal and finally z8 applied next day


----------



## [email protected]

your M3 is awesome!!!!

I wouldn't be brash enough to say I have beaten a product a love as much as Z8... but....

I do find it outlasts it for durability, and is very glossy too.

Time will tell what some of the guys who got a small sample to try will think of it


----------



## DiM3ch

Il be waiting with interest to see what the reviews are, just about to post a thread in the showroom page the complete photos on the M3 if you wanted to have a look


----------



## galamaa

If you want better shine than z8 and long durable protection, then mix z8 with z-cs. Real bang and bling. Also z6 with z-cs. If you mix them, then you see that, product going milky, because -crosslink. It’s fine. But I also like finis kare 425. Not so bling maybe, but change you car paint to 3D. Fits really well dark red , red, green, blue paints. Old but, bang in bottle


----------



## rob_benton

[email protected] said:


> your M3 is awesome!!!!
> 
> I wouldn't be brash enough to say I have beaten a product a love as much as Z8... but....
> 
> I do find it outlasts it for durability, and is very glossy too.
> 
> Time will tell what some of the guys who got a small sample to try will think of it


I tried hybrid last night and I'm impressed. Barely needed buffing off and is really slick. The bottle slipped down the roof when I put it there for a second. Rain beading last night was good too.


----------



## manor

*Suzuki Swift 2014 - CarPro Gliss v2*

I used CarPro Essence Plus as a polish and followed up with CarPro Gliss v2.









I added CarPro CQuartz UK 3.0 for two years ago, and it is still holding up quite well.


----------



## kev999

Guys , I tried hybrid for the first time today on my daughter's car as it needed a wash , I've used bouncers d&d si which I thought was very slick and glossy but hybrid is leaps and bounds above it , I posted a couple of pics on anachem Facebook page , but honestly looks better in the flesh.


----------



## DiM3ch

Stick some pictures if you can on here Kevin, how does it compare to Zaino Z8 would you say


----------



## kev999

DiM3ch said:


> Stick some pictures if you can on here Kevin, how does it compare to Zaino Z8 would you say


Never used zaino z8 so can't comment on that. I've used the usual bsd, tac systems shinee wax and d&d si etc , but hybrid is super easy on and off but you can definately see the increase in gloss, will watch it now and see how it last and protects.


----------



## kev999

Here is a couple of pics of hybrid used on bare paint after a maintenance wash.


----------



## [email protected]

Oh wow. I am so excited guys!!!!


----------



## atbalfour

Looks good, it's definitely slick and beads nicely - I've still only ever seen it on white cars tho haha


----------



## DiM3ch

Who’s got a black car lol i want to see it on black!


----------



## [email protected]

DiM3ch said:


> Who's got a black car lol i want to see it on black!




Shot my last iPhone X so no insta filters etc


----------



## DiM3ch

Now that does look good, definitely fancy trying half a bonnet Z8 and half Hybrid. Loving the Dakar or is it Phoenix 46 in the background to! Can’t quite make out the right colour lol


----------



## [email protected]

She’s a factory dakar m3 mate


----------



## DiM3ch

Yeah I thought so, looks that bit more banana and less gold than phoenix haha nice love those


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Hi being a fan of quick detailers.Any chance of setting a group buy on a bottle ?


----------



## sm81

Am I blind or is there somewhere mention how big that Qd bottle is? 250ml or 500ml?


----------



## sharrkey

Decided to Topper my kamikaze with Polish Angel High Gloss, not bad for Alpine White










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

sharrkey said:


> Decided to Topper my kamikaze with Polish Angel High Gloss, not bad for Alpine White
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Think you might need to reduce those pics buddy....:thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

Pembroke_Boy said:


> Think you might need to reduce those pics buddy....:thumb:


Damn Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NorthantsPete

Just ordered some Scholls flagship glaze wax, max rating on gloss level and protection upto 6 months,


----------



## nicks16v

Got some wowo's show stopper the other day to try out. Its pretty glossy, more so than beadmaker i would say. Reminded me of the finish Zaino Z8 gives.


----------



## mr.t

nicks16v said:


> Got some wowo's show stopper the other day to try out. Its pretty glossy, more so than beadmaker i would say. Reminded me of the finish Zaino Z8 gives.


.
I had z8 now use beaDmakeboth great but i was tempted to try show stopper when my z8 and beadmaker run out. I want gloss not bothered about protection.


----------



## camerashy

Thought I would try the Hybrid after all the comments here and glad I did, very impressed with the finish it left on the wifes Fiesta, will try it on my Audi Navarro Blue next.
Certainly (in my view) on par with beadmaker better than M&K QD and a lot of other gloss enhancers, Z8 may not be too far ahead but smells better even though I had the Raspberry Limited Edition version.


----------



## nbray67

camerashy said:


> Thought I would try the Hybrid after all the comments here and glad I did, very impressed with the finish it left on the wifes Fiesta, will try it on my Audi Navarro Blue next.
> Certainly (in my view) on par with beadmaker better than M&K QD and a lot of other gloss enhancers, Z8 may not be too far ahead but smells better even though I had the Raspberry Limited Edition version.


Looks nice that Dave, even on a cloudy day.

As this the Hybrid from Ross at Anachem?


----------



## nbray67

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Hi being a fan of quick detailers.Any chance of setting a group buy on a bottle ?


Cracking idea that.

I take it you haven't seen this from Alex yet Ross?


----------



## [email protected]

nbray67 said:


> Cracking idea that.
> 
> I take it you haven't seen this from Alex yet Ross?


No, sorry, i didn't.

I already offer 10% off to DW members, but I'm open to ideas for a group buy, if you guys have any suggestions?

Like maybe a group buy for hybrid and a detailing towel to go with it?

I offer a really plush towel in a smaller size (I took them in for this product specifically!) so would that be of interest?


----------



## [email protected]

camerashy said:


> Thought I would try the Hybrid after all the comments here and glad I did, very impressed with the finish it left on the wifes Fiesta, will try it on my Audi Navarro Blue next.
> Certainly (in my view) on par with beadmaker better than M&K QD and a lot of other gloss enhancers, Z8 may not be too far ahead but smells better even though I had the Raspberry Limited Edition version.


Thats fantastic, thank you for doing that, and also for how you feel it compares to the bigger boys offerings.

It is genuinely appreciated. Thank you


----------



## nbray67

[email protected] said:


> No, sorry, i didn't.
> 
> I already offer 10% off to DW members, but I'm open to ideas for a group buy, if you guys have any suggestions?
> 
> Like maybe a group buy for hybrid and a detailing towel to go with it?
> 
> I offer a really plush towel in a smaller size (I took them in for this product specifically!) so would that be of interest?


I guess if the interest is there Ross, which it normally is with DW group buys, it'd attract some reasonable interest I'm sure.

As with everything nowadays buddy, it's all based on the price point to spark the interest/uptake. It's got to work both ways obviously.

Neil.


----------



## camerashy

nbray67 said:


> Looks nice that Dave, even on a cloudy day.
> 
> As this the Hybrid from Ross at Anachem?


Yes, mate, Comes in a 500ml bottle


----------

